# Dent/paint repair... Help!



## Steelman (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello folks... 
Am after some help... A gust of wind caught my door and it hit a wall hard enough to bend the door edge and split the paint!!! 
Does anyone know of a good repairer in the Bridgend area...? 

.... Rob.... 
Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I have used Godfreys in Bridgend in the past, looks like they go under the name of Crash Repair Centre Bridgend, they are based in Crosby Yard near Wildmill, 01656 663050. They did a good job on one of my 406 Coupes.

Nice car by the way, a guy round the corner from me runs the Alfa specialist in Bridgend. Always has a couple of GTV's/GTA's hanging around.


----------



## Steelman (Jan 4, 2012)

Huw said:


> I have used Godfreys in Bridgend in the past, looks like they go under the name of Crash Repair Centre Bridgend, they are based in Crosby Yard near Wildmill, 01656 663050. They did a good job on one of my 406 Coupes.
> 
> Nice car by the way, a guy round the corner from me runs the Alfa specialist in Bridgend. Always has a couple of GTV's/GTA's hanging around.


Cheers for that...!  I have had Alfas for last 10yrs... You must be talking bout Chris... He runs Waterfall garage with his Brother John... Have used them many times... Great guys who are always helpful! 

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats the bloke, always has some interesting metal hanging around.


----------

